# للبيع قطعه ارض 300متر بابو الهول العائلى التجمع الخامس



## محمدعراقي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 125113
للبيع ارض مساحتها 300متر ابو الهول العائلى ..... 
•	اصيل بدون توكيلات تنازل من الجهاز
• مبانى على 60 % ارتفاع 
( بدروم و ارضى و اول وثانى وثالث و روف )
	بها مهله خمس سنوات 
	المطلوب 700 الف جنيه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

